# Matrix ozik white tie mfs x5 55 stiff



## karlcole (Feb 25, 2018)

Has anyone used/got one of these? Seen a club online for a good price with this shaft in and Sodâ€™s law the matrix website is down so canâ€™t find too much infor about it.

Anyone tell me how it flights etc Im currently using diamana  blueboard so wondering how it will compare 

Cheers


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 25, 2018)

It'll probably be a slightly higher ball flight but spin should be similar.

Matrix website isn't down they have gone to the wall sadly.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2018)

Im pretty sure this was the shaft they claimed was high launch but low spin. for me it launched high and spun even higher. Definitely a lot higher spin than the matrix black tie and whilst ive not compared it directly id expect it to higher launching and more spinny than a blueboard shaft


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			It'll probably be a slightly higher ball flight but spin should be similar.

Matrix website isn't down they have gone to the wall sadly.
		
Click to expand...

is that recent? shame


----------



## hovis (Feb 25, 2018)

Blueboard is a mid launch mid spin.  the white tie is a high launch, low spin.      just to make you aware that the white tie only launches 3 degrees higher than the black tie.


its a great shaft and you'd struggle to see the difference between the two


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 25, 2018)

hovis said:



			Blueboard is a mid launch mid spin.  the white tie is a high launch, low spin.      just to make you aware that the white tie only launches 3 degrees higher than the black tie.


its a great shaft and you'd struggle to see the difference between the two
		
Click to expand...

That is relative to the swing, head, angle of attack, head etc etc.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 25, 2018)

fundy said:



			is that recent? shame
		
Click to expand...

A few months back.


----------



## hovis (Feb 25, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			That is relative to the swing, head, angle of attack, head etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

its relative the the robot swinging the club during analysis. 
this is telling you exactly what difference the shaft type is making as the swing is identical.   

shafts make little change to launch and spin.   they do make a difference but not on the scale that most think

both shafts the op mentioned are good quality shafts and would require a skilled golfers and a keen eye to differentiate imo


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ive the X3 stiff on my M2 driver. does as it says on the tin TBH. have tried it in an M1 430 and its just didn't work, high and spinney.


----------

